

Netflix Hasn’t Won the Great Digital TV War Yet: We Have - derekflanzraich
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2010/09/we-win-the-great-digital-tv-war/

======
jbillingsley
The thing that all these people who are bullish on streaming content replacing
TV never discuss is sports. It the main reason I haven't ditched a cable
subscription. Plus I don't like the idea of 5 different content providers
replacing the 1 I have now, where's the convenience in that?

~~~
derekflanzraich
Agreed on both points, really. Sports is basically the major reason why most
people I know still have interest in cable. But sports leagues are getting
smart about it-- and it's pretty surprising how much can be found on ESPN360 &
through (still expensive) individual league subscriptions.

More subscriptions isn't necessarily more convenient but, with the right
management/organization tools, could theoretically be more practical (and
cheaper)...

